# what women wear



## greenlaurel

my husband and i are moving to dubai in august, and my biggest concern is actually what to wear! how modest are expat women expected to be on the street? i will be a teacher, so what about in the classroom? i was told by the school director that the dress code is "conservative," but in my experience conservative clothing is still form-fitting. in other words, i'd like someone to give me specifics: length of skirt and sleeves, tightness of shirts, etc.

i could really be displaying my ignorance here, but i do not want to be disrespectful in any way.


----------



## Pasanada

Hi Greenlaurel,

Firstly, congratulations on your new post!

I've been living here in Dubai for over 2 months now, I've noted how Western women dress and to be honest, I dress the same here as I would in Europe. However, I would not walk around in mini skirts or very low cut blouses/t-shirts. I would say trouser suits/below the knee skirts and a loose fitting blouse would suffice.

With the heat, tight fitting clothing would be very uncomfortable. Also, wear light coloured clothing and preferably cotton for your own comfort. I normally dress conservatively for the office but at weekends, I tend to wear sarongs with a t-shirt that covers my shoulders and upper arms or cargo pants and again, a t-shirt. If staying in hotels, swimming costumes (not sure about bikini's) are acceptable but don't consider walking around your local supermarket dressed in this way!! 

In my experience, no matter what you wear, you will find men, especially those from the Indian Sub-Continent, will stare at you simply because you're a woman rather than becaue of your attire.

Dubai is pretty relaxed towards Western dress codes but I would advise to be respectful to the people and their culture.

HTH


----------



## BLM

You can always tell the tourists here by their bare shoulders and legs  

Pasananda is so right - dressing conservatively is a sign of respect but also makes the staring feel less creepy because you know they can't actually see your curvy bits ;-)

You will love Dubai its a beautiful city, very modernised and liberal!


----------



## cairogal

> Dubai is pretty relaxed towards Western dress codes but I would advise to be respectful to the people and their culture.


Good advice, pasanada. I've read expat websites that say shorts are fine, but I would say that shorts have a time and a place (beach/pool). I would bring your sleeveless tops for evenings out (pashminas come in handy for when you're not sure), but they aren't really appropriate for daily wear. That's not to say that you won't see it, though.



> I've noted how Western women dress and to be honest, I dress the same here as I would in Europe


I would agree w/ this, but I would emphasize that I wouldn't wear shorts in many parts of Europe (Spain, for example). Your crop-lenght trousers are fine in the UAE, as are skirts that come below the knee or longer.


----------



## dizzyizzy

I visited a few weeks ago and dressed as your typical tourist  sleevless tops and bare shoulders being the main offenders. However I am moving in a few weeks and plan to wear more trousers and also try to cover more my shoulders, I also found the pashminas perfect for this, and a little cardigan to cover my shoulders.


----------



## Pasanada

cairogal said:


> *I would agree w/ this, but I would emphasize that I wouldn't wear shorts in many parts of Europe (Spain, for example). *Your crop-lenght trousers are fine in the UAE, as are skirts that come below the knee or longer.


I wonder why you wouldn't wear shorts in Spain, Cairgol - prior to coming to Dubai 2 months ago, I'd spent 5 years living in Spain and everyone wears shorts/mini skirts!! The Spanish are very tolerant of expats attire and young Spanirds think nothing of wearing skimpy/little clothing themselves.

Apologies for the thread drift.


----------



## cairogal

Nothing to do w/ modesty or tolerance, pasanada. It's just that grown women don't wear shorts all that often-nothing like in the U.S. The younger kids (teenagers and such) tend to dress more casually-like Americans.


----------



## Pasanada

I disagree, Cairgol. I have a property on the Costa Blanca which is predominantly full of retiree's. Not many of them go out modestly dressed, everyone tends to wear shorts and t-shirts.

Maybe in big cities you will see people dressed differently but along the Mediterranean coast, everyone dresses down.


----------



## Seven Seas

You WILL make some 'mistakes' at first till you get the vibe of the place.

It's always better to be overdressed than underdressed though...


----------



## bdb

I never thought that women would have to think so much about to wear while living in Dubai. I kinda feel ashamed as a Muslim that we impose all these restrictions on women but not on men. After all, why should a man be allowed to wear whatever he wants? oh I know, because women dont get turned on when a man shows some skin. Fine, I will even buy into that bs logic, but what about gay men?


----------



## KiwiBobUAE

*Modesty and Respect*

As other responders have said, the key is being respectful of the culture. So this could mean covering your limbs - with loose fitting clothing for the heat - as both the Indian and Arab womens do. It believe that swimsuits should be one piece. 

Sharjah Police General Directorate website has a useful 4-page PDF on "Decency" that covers dress code expectations for men & women, plus behavoiur on public beaches, irritating or disturbing others



greenlaurel said:


> my husband and i are moving to dubai in august, and my biggest concern is actually what to wear! how modest are expat women expected to be on the street? i will be a teacher, so what about in the classroom? i was told by the school director that the dress code is "conservative," but in my experience conservative clothing is still form-fitting. in other words, i'd like someone to give me specifics: length of skirt and sleeves, tightness of shirts, etc.
> 
> i could really be displaying my ignorance here, but i do not want to be disrespectful in any way.


----------



## Dannysigma

KiwiBobUAE said:


> As other responders have said, the key is being respectful of the culture. So this could mean covering your limbs - with loose fitting clothing for the heat - as both the Indian and Arab womens do. It believe that swimsuits should be one piece.
> 
> Sharjah Police General Directorate website has a useful 4-page PDF on "Decency" that covers dress code expectations for men & women, plus behavoiur on public beaches, irritating or disturbing others


Though, just to complicate matters, be aware that Sharjah is a lot more conservative than Dubai. Dress depends on context: shopping malls/out in public in the day/at work: cover shoulders, skirts and trousers knee length or longer, don't show cleavage. Out in the evening (in bars, clubs etc) shoulders and shorter skirts and a bit more cleavage OK. Beach/pool - I don't know, I don't go there.


----------



## Elphaba

Bikinis are prefectly fine for hotels and even on public beaches in Dubai, although you can expect to be stared at on certain public beaches. You do not need to 'cover limbs' in most places, but again it is all about common sense. Tiny strappy tops are not suitable for the supermarket or mall, but fine around the house and in very Western areas like The Springs. 

As Danny said above, Sharjah is a more conservative emirate, so dress should be toned down accordingly.

-


----------



## Deanne Z

useful information!!!


----------



## CVDS

I keep finding that everyone on the boards say I should bring light colored clothing - I am a Muslimah and in the US we wear brightly colored abayas and westernized clothing with headscarves but my husband is very adamant about me not wearing light colored clothing- he has now been in the UAE for nearly a month and says that all the women wear black and that if you wear colored abayas... Do the Muslim women ever wear color there?

I too will be a teacher and I want to dress appropriately..

greenlaurel where will you be teaching?


----------



## Sunset

CVDS said:


> I keep finding that everyone on the boards say I should bring light colored clothing - I am a Muslimah and in the US we wear brightly colored abayas and westernized clothing with headscarves but my husband is very adamant about me not wearing light colored clothing- he has now been in the UAE for nearly a month and says that all the women wear black and that if you wear colored abayas... Do the Muslim women ever wear color there?
> 
> I too will be a teacher and I want to dress appropriately..
> 
> greenlaurel where will you be teaching?


Abayas are black. There may be some trim with color, but very little and not obvious. There are also abayas with rhinestone designs. For many women, abayas are more about fashion. Some women get their abayas tailored so that it is form fitting. What you wear under the abaya is your choice. I think when people said "light colored clothing" they may not have been aware of the fact that you wear an abaya? Since you wear an abaya, "light weight" clothing would be correct. Every if they are light colored, you can wear them under your abaya. 

I have seen on occasion the "coats" that Egyptians wear in Egypt.

You might want to send greenlaurel a PM as this post is fairly old.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rutilius

Women in Dubai are poor unlike their counterparts in oil rich Saudi Arabia and can barely afford to wear as much cloth as them.


----------



## CVDS

Sunset said:


> Abayas are black. There may be some trim with color, but very little and not obvious. There are also abayas with rhinestone designs. For many women, abayas are more about fashion. Some women get their abayas tailored so that it is form fitting. What you wear under the abaya is your choice. I think when people said "light colored clothing" they may not have been aware of the fact that you wear an abaya? Since you wear an abaya, "light weight" clothing would be correct. Every if they are light colored, you can wear them under your abaya.
> 
> I have seen on occasion the "coats" that Egyptians wear in Egypt.
> 
> You might want to send greenlaurel a PM as this post is fairly old.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thank you so much! This does help a great deal- I have a couple of beautiful colored abayas that it looks like I'll be selling on Ebay before I leave for Dubai in a few weeks lol


----------



## Sunset

Rutilius said:


> Women in Dubai are poor unlike their counterparts in oil rich Saudi Arabia and can barely afford to wear as much cloth as them.


Did you forget the ?


----------



## Rutilius

sunset said:


> did you forget the :d?


Damn..... yeah!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Do not sell them. Bring them over. Sometimes you will see people in colored abayas from other muslim countries. I saw a lady in a red abaya the other day and was very pretty. Three african girls I met in sharjah had on light blue with designs on them and were very nice. Some of the locals or conservative gcc women may not like it but then a great deal of the black younger abaya women are walking around with hooker heels on, more make up then one can imagine a person had the time to paint on their face and as much jewelry on that a ghetto rapper would be jealous of... If you are wearing modest but colored abaya, you will be fine and accepted.


----------



## Sunset

Jynxgirl said:


> Do not sell them. Bring them over. Sometimes you will see people in colored abayas from other muslim countries. I saw a lady in a red abaya the other day and was very pretty. Three african girls I met in sharjah had on light blue with designs on them and were very nice. Some of the locals or conservative gcc women may not like it but then a great deal of the black younger abaya women are walking around with hooker heels on, more make up then one can imagine a person had the time to paint on their face and as much jewelry on that a ghetto rapper would be jealous of... If you are wearing modest but colored abaya, you will be fine and accepted.


It appears that it is her husband who wants her to wear black abayas.


----------



## CVDS

Jynxgirl said:


> Do not sell them. Bring them over. Sometimes you will see people in colored abayas from other muslim countries. I saw a lady in a red abaya the other day and was very pretty. Three african girls I met in sharjah had on light blue with designs on them and were very nice. Some of the locals or conservative gcc women may not like it but then a great deal of the black younger abaya women are walking around with hooker heels on, more make up then one can imagine a person had the time to paint on their face and as much jewelry on that a ghetto rapper would be jealous of... If you are wearing modest but colored abaya, you will be fine and accepted.


Thanks Jynx-

Just as long as we see others wearing them I should be good to go! LOL- He is concerned with drawing attention to myself because his new job is a rotating schedule- and as a teacher I will have a set schedule so two weekends a month I'm on my own and if I want to do something other than sit in our apartment then I will have to be out and about by myself... The last thing I want to do is draw too much attention- 

I like to look like a native instead of a tourist LOL


----------



## Jynxgirl

Sunset said:


> It appears that it is her husband who wants her to wear black abayas.


If that was the actual case, being an american woman, I would hope she would tell him to kiss her ass  

But  then I think all woman should think for themselves and do whatever they wish to do, not what their husband wishes them to do. Thankfully, her latest post says otherwise


----------



## dizzyizzy

CVDS said:


> Thanks Jynx-
> 
> Just as long as we see others wearing them I should be good to go! LOL- He is concerned with drawing attention to myself because his new job is a rotating schedule- and as a teacher I will have a set schedule so two weekends a month I'm on my own and if I want to do something other than sit in our apartment then I will have to be out and about by myself... The last thing I want to do is draw too much attention-
> 
> I like to look like a native instead of a tourist LOL


Sounds like your husband is pretty conservative then. If he is concerned about your safety, tell him not to worry, Dubai is pretty safe, honestly.

Now if you want to blend in with the 'locals' I guess you would wear black abayas however be prepared for people to speak to you in Arabic all the time 

Can I ask you something, if you don't mind, just out of curiosity? Why does your husband opposes to you wearing colorful abayas in Dubai? I would have assumed that if he's happy with you wearing them back in the USA he would have no objections if you worn them here too? Since they've been 'pre-approved'? LOL 

Not sure if you guys have been to Dubai yet but when you come you'll soon realise that men are very respectful to women wearing modest clothing such as abayas and hijabs and everybody will leave you alone even when you are on your own.


----------



## CVDS

dizzyizzy said:


> Sounds like your husband is pretty conservative then. If he is concerned about your safety, tell him not to worry, Dubai is pretty safe, honestly.
> 
> Now if you want to blend in with the 'locals' I guess you would wear black abayas however be prepared for people to speak to you in Arabic all the time
> 
> Can I ask you something, if you don't mind, just out of curiosity? Why does your husband opposes to you wearing colorful abayas in Dubai? I would have assumed that if he's happy with you wearing them back in the USA he would have no objections if you worn them here too? Since they've been 'pre-approved'? LOL
> 
> Not sure if you guys have been to Dubai yet but when you come you'll soon realise that men are very respectful to women wearing modest clothing such as abayas and hijabs and everybody will leave you alone even when you are on your own.


Dizzy-

I have not been to Dubai yet- but My husband is already there now- He just wants me to blend in with the locals- He is pretty conservative and originally from Morocco- In Morocco the ladies dress very very colorful and elaborate... I love when we travel to Morocco because being very flashy is acceptable and doesn't draw extra attention :tongue1: But he said since he has been in Dubai he has only seen Native girls wearing Black. He said he has not seen any colors- He also said that most women (traditional women I should say) only cover 80% of their hair where in Morocco traditional girls cover all their hair- 
I have learned through our travels that prices for things are significantly lower and life in general is pretty much easier if you look like you belong somewhere and are not just visiting.. lol When in Morocco until I open my Mouth no one knows I'm not Moroccan- I hope to have the same skill of blending in Dubai :clap2: So in a round about way that explains why the colored abayas have become suspect lol!!


----------



## dizzyizzy

CVDS said:


> Dizzy-
> 
> I have not been to Dubai yet- but My husband is already there now- He just wants me to blend in with the locals- He is pretty conservative and originally from Morocco- In Morocco the ladies dress very very colorful and elaborate... I love when we travel to Morocco because being very flashy is acceptable and doesn't draw extra attention :tongue1: But he said since he has been in Dubai he has only seen Native girls wearing Black. He said he has not seen any colors- He also said that most women (traditional women I should say) only cover 80% of their hair where in Morocco traditional girls cover all their hair-
> I have learned through our travels that prices for things are significantly lower and life in general is pretty much easier if you look like you belong somewhere and are not just visiting.. lol When in Morocco until I open my Mouth no one knows I'm not Moroccan- I hope to have the same skill of blending in Dubai :clap2: So in a round about way that explains why the colored abayas have become suspect lol!!


haha, fair enough 

well I'd still bring the abayas anyway, perhaps you can wear them at home when friends visit, etc. 

Your husband is right, many Emirati women do not fully cover their hair and also leave the lower part of their abaya open to show their shoes and garments underneath.

I had to laugh so much with Jynx' comment reg. hooker heels, lol, so true!


----------



## Julep

A word of caution for Western women wearing abayas in Abu Dhabi: do not be surprised if men ask you "how much?"  I lived in Abu Dhabi for 1.5 years and own an abaya but I only wear it to weddings and other special occasions out of respect for locals. However, there is a stigma towards western ladies wearing abayas without the hijab as you see many "working girls" doing this at discos (Not clubs! There's a difference!).


----------



## CVDS

Julep said:


> A word of caution for Western women wearing abayas in Abu Dhabi: do not be surprised if men ask you "how much?"  I lived in Abu Dhabi for 1.5 years and own an abaya but I only wear it to weddings and other special occasions out of respect for locals. However, there is a stigma towards western ladies wearing abayas without the hijab as you see many "working girls" doing this at discos (Not clubs! There's a difference!).


I also wear hijab so inshallah I should be okay


----------



## CVDS

CVDS said:


> I also wear hijab so inshallah I should be okay


Thank You everyone for all the wonderful information! I am so happy to have found this site!


----------

